# Hireling Somerset



## Ceifer (10 October 2017)

Hi

Hopefully this thread is ok here. Did wonder whether it should be in the regional board. 

Id love to go out hunting again but i would die on my horse. Does anybody know of anywhere that does hirelings around Taunton Vale/ Quantocks? I would also consider Exmoor


----------



## ester (10 October 2017)

Not hunting but my mum and sister went out summer hacking with these and had a lovely time and said nice horses. 
http://www.exmoorhunterhirelings.com/


----------



## spacefaer (11 October 2017)

If you ring the Hon Secs of the pack you want to hunt with,  they will be able to recommend the best for the area.


----------

